# Pokemon Black And White release date (Japan)



## Green0scar (Jun 27, 2010)

September 18th 2010

source:

http://pokebeach.com/2010/06/black-and-whi...okemon-sunday-2


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 27, 2010)

So basically 12 more weeks until this forum gets flooded with pokenoobs?


----------



## Green0scar (Jun 27, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> So basically 12 more weeks until this forum gets flooded with pokenoobs?


yup


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 27, 2010)

Not in the summer...I'll be back in school by then.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 27, 2010)

Good news, I'm sure their will be nasty AP making the attack of the noobs much longer.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 27, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> So basically 12 more weeks until this forum gets flooded with pokenoobs?


Asking for an instantaneous translation and provided roms of course, trolling all who give neither.



I can't wait


----------



## monkat (Jun 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How exactly do translators translate the names of the pokémon that haven't been announced for North America yet? Do they just romanize the text of their names?

Just wondering xD sorry if off-topic


----------



## The Pi (Jun 27, 2010)

To the above poster Yep


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget about all the little kiddies asking for a fix on their R4 clones


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jun 27, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god, remember it was a full month of whining until that patch was released.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 27, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Don't forget about all the little kiddies asking for a fix on their R4 clones


And then people complaining the fix is only in english, causing deltaburnt to kill himself a second time!


----------



## BlackDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahah, I forgot about that.

At any rate, I think we should seriously plan for this. Even if the mods eventually handle it, it'll still be a mess until they do. Furthermore, if we can prepare early the mods won't have to go through hundreds of pokenoob thread reports.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 27, 2010)

this sucks it gets released when school starts well i hope it will be the best pokemon game


----------



## Rydian (Jun 27, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> At any rate, I think we should seriously plan for this. Even if the mods eventually handle it, it'll still be a mess until they do. Furthermore, if we can prepare early the mods won't have to go through hundreds of pokenoob thread reports.


This sounds like a job for BRIGHTLY-COLOR-CODED-DIAGRAM-WE-COPY-AND-PASTE man!


----------



## ZeroTm (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome, the 18th is ny birthday!


----------



## yeop (Jun 27, 2010)

Though I hated Pokemon HG/SS 'cause is becoming very repetitive IMO I can´t wait playing this new game, it seems to be "different" from previous pokemon games.


----------



## Frogman (Jun 27, 2010)

yeop said:
			
		

> Though I hated Pokemon HG/SS 'cause is becoming very repetitive IMO I can´t wait playing this new game, it seems to be "different" from previous pokemon games.



I found this one of the most boring pokemon games ever i havnt even beat all the gym leaders XP

idk its just like i dont like the repetitive story


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 27, 2010)

i hope kazo will make english translation for that. also i believe the mods will have lot of works 'closing' up thread related to Pokemon?


----------



## Raika (Jun 27, 2010)

Hehe, I knew it would be September. Then the US release would most likely be in March next year (if the trend is the same as Platinum and HG/SS).


----------



## Taik (Jun 27, 2010)

Nintendo are true trolls.

"They have the long summer holiday !"
"Naaah let's release it when school starts again, along Metroid Other M =D"


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 27, 2010)

wow nice cant wait for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hahaha yeah when it released all pokenoobs coming and the pages will be like a harry potter pages book LOL


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 27, 2010)

NO NO NO! 
Poketards invasion in September 18
I am guessing that Nintendo will make a new pokemon game in 2012, and that kiddies, is how the world will end.


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 27, 2010)

We gotta prepare our weapons! wouldnt it be better if somebody made a pokemon AP website? so no pokenoobs would talk in here, and if all the translaters were just in 1 team instead in 4 others wouldnt the translations be 4X faster? like HG and SS we had like 4 different translaters couldnt we just have them all in one team? that would be more faster......Right?


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 27, 2010)

The Poketard invasion will be even worse this time since one of the more popular rom sites no longer provides DS roms of any kind. So the demand for download links will be greater than ever.

Expect to see this a lot...


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 27, 2010)

Wait so you're just gonna close a thread because it's booming with discussion!?
I reckon no talk on BW AP should be closed...


----------



## The Pi (Jun 27, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Wait so you're just gonna close a thread because it's booming with discussion!?
> I reckon no talk on BW AP should be closed...


Do you? 
There should be one thread on the topic not 500.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 27, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> So basically 12 more weeks until this forum gets flooded with pokenoobs?



can i haz fix and translation from noaaaw ?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I want my fix! And translation!* Anyhoo, I is scared of pokenoobs.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 27, 2010)

Perhaps... Just maybe...


Censor the word Pokemon into something else...


"CAN SUM1 GIVS MII WHITE GRAPES TRANSLATONSSSS??"

"WHUTTTTT III DDINT TYPE GRAPES, I TYPD GRAPES!!!"

"OHHHHH SSHHHHTTTTTTTTT"


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jun 27, 2010)

I just hope Nintendo of America doesn't decide that since the 3DS is coming out, they shouldn't translate the last DS Pokemon Game. (It will be Pokemon Card GB 2 all over again...)


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 27, 2010)

GUYSGH WHO WANTZ TO ELP ME MAKE TRANSLATION PATHXCZ


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 27, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> GUYSGH WHO WANTZ TO ELP ME MAKE TRANSLATION PATHXCZ


I DUW

CMON LETZ GIVE GBATEMMP A RELEES DATE NAO!!!


----------



## basher11 (Jun 27, 2010)

september again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




damn. its during school and i can't afford to screw up my year for this game


----------



## Rydian (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a copy-paste from that time that can be used again!



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> Here's my take on what's most likely happening in most of these vanishing patch scenarios.
> What they think is in red, what's they post is in green, and the amount of actual patch progress is in blue.
> 
> Oh it can't be that hard to make a patch, I think I'll try!
> ...


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I have a copy-paste from that time that can be used again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. Thats true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't really expect it to get released this early actually.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 27, 2010)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> I just hope Nintendo of America doesn't decide that since the 3DS is coming out, they shouldn't translate the last DS Pokemon Game. (It will be Pokemon Card GB 2 all over again...)


Why wouldn't they do it? This game is fucking awesome, Pokémon TCG2 sucked ass.

(Yeah, I watched some AVGN today, sorry for the pick of words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 27, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Nintendo are true trolls.
> 
> "They have the long summer holiday !"
> "Naaah let's release it when school starts again, along Metroid Other M =D"



It's not when Nintendo wants to release it, it's when Gamefreak is ready to release it.

Also, I'm glad they delay the new Metroid. This just insures it's not half-assed.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 28, 2010)

well hopefully it wont be as bad as both the J an U releases of HG/SS but no more illegal for me I'll import this time ty


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 28, 2010)

unless a dreaded region lock in enacted on b/w (honestly i think that's the #1 reason people pirate games on disc base systems region locks)


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 28, 2010)

hey guys here is the trailer of pokemon black and white 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf83RqrBcZ0...player_embedded


----------



## The Pi (Jun 28, 2010)

It has triple battles WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jolan (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh god, Earthquake on triple battles, T_T


----------



## mkoo (Jun 28, 2010)

"blacko" and "whito" yeah nice naming there.
edit: on video


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Oh god, Earthquake on triple battles, T_T



That's going to suck.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 28, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> *video*
> 
> It has triple battles WOOOOOOOOO
> That pretty cool !!!!!
> ...








 That 1/2 the party gone right there!!!


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 28, 2010)

ZOMFROFLCOPTER PATCH NAO!


----------



## f3ar000 (Jun 28, 2010)

recomendation: Mods disable account registration when it gets dumped


----------



## Rydian (Jun 28, 2010)

in b4 BUT THE PATCH DRIVES


----------



## Green0scar (Jun 28, 2010)

Those new Pokemon look... interesting? But they! You can't say they are running out of ideas...I never would have expected those designs, even if they look a but silly at first glance. Triple battles sound very interesting, looking foreword to trying it out. It would be pretty cool if they have one Gym battle you 3 vs. 3.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 28, 2010)

f3ar000 said:
			
		

> recomendation: Mods disable account registration when it gets dumped



...Too extreme.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 28, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> "blacko" and "whito" yeah nice naming there.
> edit: on video



That's how black and white are said in Japanese :facepalm:


----------



## monkat (Jun 28, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> mkoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:miyamoto-face:

Silly people


----------



## Goli (Jun 28, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be grateful the man who voiced the trailer actually made _some_ effort to pronounce correctly that, most would say POKETTO MONSUTAA BURAKKU - HOWAITO.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 28, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Perhaps... Just maybe...
> 
> 
> Censor the word Pokemon into something else...
> ...



Hehehehehe, win. I believe 'I LUV midkips' will make them enrage in anger.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 28, 2010)

Please oh please Nintendo don't ever introduce quad battles.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 28, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Please oh please Nintendo don't ever introduce quad battles.


----------



## rvd42387 (Jun 28, 2010)

so we have 12 weeks until the hell of HG/SS is seen all over again


----------



## Raika (Jun 28, 2010)

Triple battles? You've gotta be fucking kidding me. I don't think this would work well, but I guess I'll just wait till I try it out before making further comments.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jun 29, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> "blacko" and "whito" yeah nice naming there.
> edit: on video


Poh keh toe Mahn soo tahz! BuRack. WHait.
They should have gone with "kuro" and "shiro"; it would have sounded a LOT cooler. (Don't mess with me, I took public-high-school Japanese 1!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I should hope they'll make a limited-edition million-dollar 3DS remake. It would look SO sick, with the increased hardware capabilities and "in your eyeballs" real 3D. But I doubt that will ever happen. They'd have to reprogram everything, and would have to waste time either redesigning the 2D graphics or creating 3D models (since that would be one of the major upsides of using the 3DS).

I kind of doubt I will buy this, considering that I want to save up for the 3DS in-case it makes a surprise appearance during this year (before Christmas) and a Japanese import will just hurt those funds.  I do love the closeups of important characters' faces for talking, though. Makes it feel like Phoenix Wright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Also, is it just me, or does the water-starter (mijumaru?) make a sound like piplup and bidoof combined? xD


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2010)

Triple battles? Not sure if this is a good idea. I found it a bit silly. :/


----------



## basher11 (Jun 29, 2010)

triple battles?

when double battles weren't annoying enough....


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 29, 2010)

First time in history when I saw it at Serebii website! This games was similar likes Final Fantasy!


----------

